

Verizon quietly unleashes its LTE monster, tripling 4G capacity in major cities - kfitchard
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/05/verizon-quietly-unleashes-its-lte-monster-tripling-4g-capacity-in-major-cities/

======
swasheck
in my regular places (home, work, fun) in denver the coverage has been pretty
poor for a while. hopefully we're part of the capacity addition.

